# Spiders



## PiP (Nov 17, 2016)

After reading Margi's guest editorial in Live Encounters '*Wildlife as Persons: Tantalising New Ways To See Our Wild Kin' *


it brought to forefront of my mind a macro shot of a spider I'd taken a few years ago. I wonder what the spider thought at having my camera lens just a meter away from where he was resting. Look at his little eyes - so cute! He was tiny.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 17, 2016)

We get orb weavers every late summer/fall around our front porch. We leave them be because they're great at catching mosquitos. We also name them and Kilroy pets them. I don't think they like that.

To bring it back to subject, that is one cute spider.  I love looking at our wild cousins.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh I love spiders! They are so cute with their little eyes and little feet... Yes I am a bug person.. sigh lol! We have a lot of Saltys around here, I often find one sitting on my computer screen. I don't think they appreciate my efforts to put them back outside, I always get filthy looks!


----------



## sigmadog (Nov 19, 2016)

PiP said:


> it brought to forefront of my mind a *macro *shot of a spider I'd taken a few years ago. I wonder what the spider thought at having my camera lens *just a meter away* from where he was resting. Look at his little eyes - so cute! He was tiny.



I don't know what the spider was thinking, but I'm thinking if you were a meter away with a macro lens, you need to conquer your fear of spiders! I can get as close as a couple inches with my macro lens. That's what they're for!


----------



## PiP (Nov 19, 2016)

sigmadog said:


> I don't know what the spider was thinking, but I'm thinking if you were a meter away with a macro lens, you need to conquer your fear of spiders! I can get as close as a couple inches with my macro lens. That's what they're for!



Good point, but some little spiders jump!

My camera is not an SLR which frustrates me. I'll try again  (with flowers). When I get too close to the subject blurs.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 19, 2016)

I am creeped out by spiders, but can appreciate how awesome they are.We have some big ones here, they can put a web up that stretches from a tree all the way across to another tree or to the ground. They do take them down again, in the daytime, then make a new one each evening. Very considerate.


----------



## sas (Nov 19, 2016)

I wrote a poem about my sister & a spider. A Daddy Long Legs was in her toilet. She flushed, like most of us. Hours later she saw it still swimming furiously to survive. She scooped it up and deposited it outside. I would have just flushed again. People think I'm nicer than my sister. I always tell them they are wrong. None believe me.  I'll tell this story at her memorial . . . if I'm alive.  If not, everyone will still think I was nicer. Smiles. Sas


----------

